# 1999 Mercury 175hp



## adepinet (Jul 25, 2010)

I am upgrading motors and will be selling my 1999 Mercury 175hp 2 stroke efi. It is a 20” shaft.







It will come with 3gallons of oil. No controls or prop. $3000. Runs and starts good. Currently on a ranger 690vs Located in Morral oh 43337. Pm for more details thanks


----------



## adepinet (Jul 25, 2010)

Ttt entertaining offers. Pm me thanks


----------



## adepinet (Jul 25, 2010)

Reduced to $3k. Need to sell. Thanks


----------



## adepinet (Jul 25, 2010)

Motor is sold please delete. Thanks


----------

